
Startup idea: A “common application” for jobs? - cruise4914
http://rbhandari.com/2016/01/18/a-common-application-for-jobs/
======
randycupertino
Ziprecruiter sort of already does this? I was actually shocked when a
prestigious company contacted me after seeing my resume on there. I actually
had previously thought Ziprecruiter was very scammy but ended up getting a
great position through it. If anyone else has used them I'd love to hear your
experience to see if mine was a one-off.

~~~
cruise4914
"Apply with LinkedIn" on some of these sites is the closest to a "common app"
for jobs but the system is still broken --

1) Recruiters at big companies are flooded with applications and can't screen
through them; get a lot of applicants applying to everything

2) These sites still haven't been able to touch a lot of retail / food service
/admin jobs, which are some of the largest segments of US employment. Their
penetration here is low and even when they do have the jobs listed, they just
link back to the original site where you have to fill out a long employment
application.

